# anybody know where to buy uncured olives online?



## EdipisReks (Apr 1, 2012)

i want to jar some olives using a couple of Patricia Well's olive recipes, but i can't seem to find a source online that will sell me a reasonable quantity (5-10 pounds). Ohio isn't an olive state, so i can't just go buy them from the local farmer's market... any ideas, oh KKF mass mind?


----------



## Crothcipt (Apr 1, 2012)

The big question is what kind are you looking for? Unless Particia Well's is a name of a Olive. (not sure but I don't think so)


----------



## Deckhand (Apr 1, 2012)

http://beadcreation.tripod.com/id37.htm
Found this in the matrix.


----------



## EdipisReks (Apr 1, 2012)

Crothcipt said:


> The big question is what kind are you looking for? Unless Particia Well's is a name of a Olive. (not sure but I don't think so)



Patricia Wells is a famous cookbook author and gourmand who lives in France, but is American. she owns a farm on Provence, and i long ago decided that i was unlikely to ever get the exact ingredients she calls for, in many of her recipes.


----------



## EdipisReks (Apr 1, 2012)

Deckhand said:


> http://beadcreation.tripod.com/id37.htm
> Found this in the matrix.



unfortunately their season is up. i didn't realize it at first, as the part of the page you linked is different from the part i saw earlier. i can wait, though.


----------

